# Penn 525 Supermag Extra



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Does anyone know where this reel can be purchased in the States?


----------



## vbflyfisher (May 2, 2005)

I believe it is only available in the UK. You can purchase one and have it shipped over, but they are expensive.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I saw that, about 300 US if I am not mistaken before shipping. Can anyone enlighten me as to why companies will release reels in particular parts of the world and not others? I mean with cars maybe i can understand it with various safety regulations and emissions and stuff. But what benefit is it to release a reel in the UK only after it was developed here? (I have read where the side plate was designed in the UK for the mags retaining the clicker)


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

thekingfeeder said:


> I saw that, about 300 US if I am not mistaken before shipping. Can anyone enlighten me as to why companies will release reels in particular parts of the world and not others? I mean with cars maybe i can understand it with various safety regulations and emissions and stuff. But what benefit is it to release a reel in the UK only after it was developed here? (I have read where the side plate was designed in the UK for the mags retaining the clicker)




Exellent question. Ive often wondered about that. opcorn:


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

If you don't want to dish out the $$$.

I know of someone who has the side plates for the "525 super extra mag" (8 stacked magnets). 

Easy swap. Afterwards, you can change out the bearings to ceramics (if you want).

He may sell the two remaining.

I have two that I converted with ceramics.

I posted a review on this months ago. I couldn't go into full details untill the reel was "officially" released.


----------



## Captain_Dave (Oct 25, 2007)

I just got mine from ebay-uk ($332 shipped), Haven't used it yet. The people at penn-usa told me that the supermag xtra conversion was develpoed specifically for the european market by penn-uk which is only affiliated with penn-usa. The old tournamags were originally this reel also produced in the UK and resold in the us market by cabellas. basically it is the 525 mag with ceramic bearings and a new side plate, magnets and knob. Hopefully i wont blow it up the first time out...


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Makes me wonder if it wouldn't be better to just purchase a 525mag, get a knobby conversion and ceramic bearings and save the rest of the money for the line that I will destroy trying to learn how to cast......Hmmm I like the idea of the S'mag Xtra retaining the clicker... I guess I could always learn how to pay attention to the rod when I am fishing with it, that is a novel thought....


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Captain_Dave said:


> I just got mine from ebay-uk ($332 shipped), Haven't used it yet. The people at penn-usa told me that the supermag xtra conversion was develpoed specifically for the european market by penn-uk which is only affiliated with penn-usa. The old tournamags were originally this reel also produced in the UK and resold in the us market by cabellas. basically it is the 525 mag with ceramic bearings and a new side plate, magnets and knob. Hopefully i wont blow it up the first time out...


I developed all the different endplates for the various GS reels. They are made in the UK and fitted to the UK reels.

The US took a number of the original knobbies but non of the others - to my knowledge.

I have no idea what is going on now.

BB


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

If I am not mistaken, the new knobbies are not based on a "retractable" mag plate. Kinda reminds me of the old bass fishing reels. I have a couple of bass reels around that use 2 mag rings. One placed inside the other. Then as mag is "applied" the inside ring is actually rotated so that the poles are further apart, or closer together. Seems to work in the freshwater. I can only assume, if what I read is true, that the new system is based on a similar principle. Those that have the new knobby 525, can you enlighten us and let us know what kind of adjustment system they are using.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

daiwa magforce systems owns us all.
we should pray to it.

imagine a SLX magforce... WOW

someone quick! grab a TD luna 253, remove the LW and give it some yellow RF...


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

Kingfeeder,the new mag sideplates are based on a moveable magplate that moves in or out depending on which way the knob is turned.There are a total of 8 magnets 4 along the front with 4 more behind them to act as retainers.To supermag a 525 replace the slideplate with a knobby and replace the spool bearings with ceramics. I also replace the bearing in the handle with a ceramic. I did this with three of my 525's and they work like a charm. The clicker is retained and the mag has click adjustments.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok, I reread the release on it.... It mentions a new design including a "....non rising stem attached to a new magnet carrier...." You know what they say about *ass*u*me*. Nowhere in that release did they mention a carrier that did not raise or lower. Maybe I should have read closer....


----------



## Captain_Dave (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok, the insides of the supermag look a lot like the ones offered by Hatteras outfitters (the holes are offset for the knob screw adjuster), it is all similar in principal to the us version, but much more adjustable. oh yea I tried it with the mag ontrol off --- BAM welcome home litte birdy. I also tried adding another set of magnets ontop of the carrier, It was really too much breaking power, i might try putting them on the bottom and see if that makes a difference. oh yea If any of you out there get one of these, the bearing are screaming fast, you may need to slow them down with some thicker oil. I used the little bottle that penn sends with the reel, but I think even that may be to fast for real life fishing conditions.

Fish-On!!!




thekingfeeder said:


> If I am not mistaken, the new knobbies are not based on a "retractable" mag plate. Kinda reminds me of the old bass fishing reels. I have a couple of bass reels around that use 2 mag rings. One placed inside the other. Then as mag is "applied" the inside ring is actually rotated so that the poles are further apart, or closer together. Seems to work in the freshwater. I can only assume, if what I read is true, that the new system is based on a similar principle. Those that have the new knobby 525, can you enlighten us and let us know what kind of adjustment system they are using.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

This is the copy I wrote for the UK Catalogue- BB

The Penn 525Mag changed the face of the multiplier reel on the beach when it was launched. There was something about it that caught the anglers attention, and held it.

A powerful 6 to 1 retrieve, huge main and pinion gears, drags that really worked and the grunt to wind in smoothly, even with a fish kicking and screaming on the other end. Both pinion gear and spindle are supported by bearings so when the pressure is on the drive train remains in perfect alignment. Plus of course the extra capacity. All in all pretty much what everyone was waiting for.

There was pretty much an even split on those who thought it a little fast and the other camp who said it was just right. But to show we listened we brought out the SuperMag with two extra magnets to give the ‘too fast’ vote increased braking.

Well, now we have two new reels. The first is not strictly speaking new, more an old favourite, but again, we have been listening to you the angler and we think we have covered a lot of bases here. The original four magnet 525 has been re-launched, but with more than a little extra. Included in the box are two extra magnets with easy to follow installation instructions telling you exactly where and how to position them on the mag carrier. So, should you feel need for some additional spool braking it is there waiting for you. In addition, we have also included a pair of ABEC 5 spool bearings. Some will call it a DIY SuperMag, we call it the 525Mag Xtra and now the choice is yours.


The 525 SuperMag Xtra on the other hand is a little more radical. This has a completely new mag set up with even more variable braking. Based on experience gained by Neil in the US facility experimenting with numerous magnet configurations while working with their engineers.

The mag control system is completely replaced by a brand new, purpose designed and built in the UK endplate that retains the clicker. The new side plate sports a low ratchet wheel to operate a non rising stem attached to a new magnet carrier offering an increased range of travel.

To make sure things stay smooth running, we have replaced the standard spool bearings with ABEC 5 Ceramic hybrid bearings with metal races (many ceramics hybrids use a nylon race which dissolves after prolonged soaking in petrol). So as you can see, not only are we listening, we are reacting positively!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Any chance of getting some lefties Neil? That's the only thing stopping me and a lot of other people switching from Abu's.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Been there asked that before, answer was allways the same, NO!

Bottom line it would mean complete re-design with new moulding tools and a shed load of engineering time.

All for around just three percent of the market./

Sorry....................

BB


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Damn and blast. But thanks for the answer. Back to the shed I go...
What would you recommend BB, as something comparable to the 525 but available in a lefty? By comparable I mean in weight, castablility, spool size, drag workings, cost, ect.
Hopefully there's something out there that comes close.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> What would you recommend BB, as something comparable to the 525 but available in a lefty? By comparable I mean in weight, castablility, spool size, drag workings, cost, ect.
> Hopefully there's something out there that comes close.


I was talking to Bill at Bills Custom's last week and asked him about tricking out a 6501 C4... not a lot of good came outta that question... evidently with the ABU's you can't just flip stuff over to make it work... he said it could be done but I'm not looking to put more into modifying a reel then what it costs new...


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I am a lefty that taught myself YEARS ago to live in the right handed bass fishing world. It just made better sense to me to cast and retrieve with the same hand instead of switching hands. Now it is second nature to work a bait with my left arm. In saltwater, I started casting bigger rods with my right hand on top. Complete opposite of my bass days. I guess that is why it felt "natural" to cast a reel in the low position. My left thumb was back in control. LOL


----------

